# new to imovie clip editing question?



## loom001 (Jan 20, 2004)

I am some what confused when I am using imovie to create home movies of family and the like.  Is there away to edit the clips in a project?  For the life of me I can not figure out how to clip out some excess footage that I do not want.  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 20, 2004)

Make sure you're in the adjust audio/video timeline at the bottom -- click on the icon to the left and above the timeline that looks like a clock face.

Next, put the playhead (the marker that shows where you are in the clip) wherever you want to trim the video.  Next, hit command-T or select "Split Video Clip at Playhead" from the Edit menu.  Then, you can delete the extra footage by clicking on the portion of the split track and pressing delete.

Hope that helps!


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 20, 2004)

ElDiablo's got it right.  Here's one way to think of it:

You can technically only delete a whole clip **BUT** by using Cmd-T you can split a single clip into two.   So just do a Cmd-T on either side of the part you want to get rid of, leaving the junk part in a clip by itself.   Then, just delete THAT entire clip.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 20, 2004)

Hehe... you BEST not confuse me with Arden!  

(my email notification says you originally put "Arden" then edited to put me... hehe...)


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 20, 2004)

Believe it or not, it was your icon.  At a casual glance, I took it for his - a head shot against a light background.   Oops!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 20, 2004)

Hehe... I guess I could be up for an icon change, anyway... seems a lot of people got new icons in the last few months!


----------



## loom001 (Jan 20, 2004)

Cool thanks guys I will give it a try!


----------



## Arden (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow, I'm flattered... though my (old) avatar was a light face against a dark background.

You shouldn't have trouble with the new one.


----------



## Pat the Rat (Jan 28, 2004)

You might do well to follow the simple tutorial under the Help section. It will walk you through basic iMovie skills.


----------



## karavite (Feb 13, 2004)

Quite frankly I find editing a clip easier and more "intuitive" in Final Cut Pro than in iMovie - and that aint right!!!


----------

